

Python Displacing R As The Programming Language For Data Science - cschmidt
http://readwrite.com/2013/11/25/python-displacing-r-as-the-programming-language-for-data-science#awesm=~oopev5rXDQ3iIU

======
cschmidt
The python package rpy2 also makes it easier to switch. If you really need
that esoteric library that only exists in R (and you know you do), you can
call it from your python code fairly easily.

